# Are looks important?



## kisska3000 (Jul 6, 2006)

Guys what do you think are looks really important or the way the person is. What would you prefer to have a best looking guy/girl or a person who would do anything for you and treats you like you have never been treated before and he/she is not so good looking. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 6, 2006)

I think looks are important to a certain extent, and then it really depends on the person's personality.

If I had that choice between a really good looking guy with a blah personality or a guy who was average but had an awesome personality and we were compatible, I think I'd choose the latter.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 7, 2006)

If I _had_ to choose then I'd go with the guy with no looks and tons of personality, but I'm thinking that in reality, I'm pretty sure there's a middle ground. It depends on what you want out of your relationship. Looks are important if you're the kind of person who likes having arm candy. But there are good looking guys/girls out there who are good people as well. They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, looks are somewhat important, but not the most important thing for me! My ex was overweight and pretty average looking, but is one of the nicest guys I know! I fell for him very fast just because he was so nice to me! The main reason we broke up was because our personalities were just too different and uncompatable, not because he treated me bad!

However I got lucky in that I think my husband is quite good looking (though he could stand to gain a few pounds




) and is very nice! However, it took me longer for me to fall in love with him than with my ex, just because hubby is shy and it took me a while to get to know him.

hehe, random funny story, when we were dating, we were visiting a friend and my friend's grandma lived next door. After we left, my friend's grandma asked her, "Who was that cute boy with Jennifer?" lol

Anyways, back on topic, I do think it's important that you find a guy at least somewhat attractive (regardless of whether other people think he's good looking or not), because I think you need some physical/sexual chemistry to keep a long-term relationship going. But I think I would be more forgiving now about looks than I used to be -- I had a roommate in college with terrible burn scars all over her face and hands and was even missing some fingers (she was in a fire as a baby), but she is such a great person that she really helped teach me to look beyond appearances to see who a person really is! She also managed to find a great man who obviously thought she was beautiful, and they are now happily married after dating for 7 years


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Personality is SO way much more important, but looks help! I didn't find John appealing at all when I first met him. However, I LOVED his personality! The more we hung out, the cuter he got! Now, I just find him utterly sexy! If you're not attracted to someone even slightly, then I don't see anything happening there. You can't make up for something that's lacking because of something great a person does. Mind you, something like doting on a girl/guy hand and foot won't last forever! At least, not in my experience!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, i agree with what everybody has said so far. I think that it is important to be physically attracted to the person you are dating. It just depends on what you're attracted to...it could be certain features like eyes, body, etc. or maybe even their sense of humor. beauty is in the eye of the beholder...i know it's cliche, but it's soooo true. you may find someone good-looking, but other people may not find them attractive in the least bit. all that matters is that the person treats you right and makes you happy (looks are more like a bonus). after all looks will eventually fade, so you need something else that isn't so superficial to keep the relationship strong.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks are important as far as somone who taks care of themselfs like goog grooming ect...as far as having a funny nose or not a great figure are not to inportant , but must cary themselfs well and have good self esteam..


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, when i was younger i was only attracted by the handsome boys... But since i'm only an average girl, i never had a chance with them... With time i really started to be more "realistic" and to pay attention on another things than physical beauty ... After all, beauty isn't everything, because it fades.

Moment off-topic: Right now, i'm kinda attracted to one of my friends/coworkers, he's a great great guy , he's always prestative, and kinda fun, despite the fact that he's not the most talkative person of our group (my another male co-worker, who i used to be attracted lasy year - funny,isn't it, is the "talking part" of the group , along with my female co-worker/friend)... He's like a male version of me, and it's good and bad at the same time... He's not a really handsome guy, wears braces (my other co-worker is kinda handsome and have a great smile , but he has a girlfriend), but he's a great person (and also has a smokin hot body - i always find a way on checkin out his ass but in a very discreet way



)

On-topic: but if it was on the past, when i was like 14, 15, i'd NEVER look at him and even consider the possibility of be attracted to him... ah and if you want to know who these guys are, i posted a photo with them on one of my posts


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Well, when i was younger i was only attracted by the handsome boys... But since i'm only an average girl, i never had a chance with them... With time i really started to be more "realistic" and to pay attention on another things than physical beauty ... After all, beauty isn't everything, because it fades. OMG! You're SO not average! Just needed to point that out! You're gorgeous Lia! Don't even think differently!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

oh man, looks are sooooooo important. let's face it, we want a man/woman who'll treat us like gold and yada-yada and at the same time, we want them to be someone who are handcuff-to-the bed hot (in our eyes/opinion).

seriously, there are many people that are cute enough for everyone's standards that will treat you just as good as any not so cute people. so there's no reason to have to settle for anything less.

anyway, some not so cute people can be just as mean as their hot counterparts and vice versa.

does that make sense?


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

yes it does Hersch





I admire a great personality .. but if some guy looks like a complete loser .. .i prolly wont even give him a chance, therefore , i will never know his true personality ... -i know , i know .. .i'm a snob ... LoL -

that's why i met guys thru my friends ... cuz they hang out w/all kinds of guys ..and they will tell me what that guy is like *(personality-wise) and then set me up ....


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 7, 2006)

Like lia said, when I was younger it was all about looks. I've been there, done that.. and come to find out.. the hottest guys often lack alot of other great qualities that really matter when it comes to relationships. I'm not trying to pass judgement on '' hot '' guys.. but, from my experiences alot of them have gigantic ego's and end up hurting you in the end. I definately need to find my SO attractive.. but, I don't want a perfect runway model guy. Ideally, I'd have an average joe.. someone mediocre look wise, but with a very great heart.. which would make me think he was the most handsom man in the word.. opposed to the actual hottest man in the world lol.. because then you'd have to compete with the million other girls that want him for his looks. Okay, I'm getting a bit off subject here lol.. but, I'm over hot guys. Give me an average guy with genuine intentions and a good heart.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 7, 2006)

Again, looks are only a small piece of the pie. Personality is more important and personal hygiene is a must.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Again, looks are only a small piece of the pie. Personality is more important and personal hygiene is a must. Ohhh, I second personal hygiene! That is a BIG must...


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* Ohhh, I second personal hygiene! That is a BIG must... LOL I agree with you girls! Bad hygine is just one of those things that are UNTOLERABLE no matter how much you care about someone, sorry


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2006)

first of all, Lia you are definitely more than average looking!!! having said that I shall continue..oh and can you find the link to the thread where you posted the pic of you and the guys? IÂ´m always nosy





of course looks matter. I have been with average guys who had great personalitites and with hot guys whoÂ´s personalities were only so-so. both didnÂ´t really make me happy for long. so over the time my standards got higher and higher.

Physical Appearance AND personality need to be good, thank god I found that in my boyfriend. Surprisingly I wasnÂ´t that attracted to him at first, so it was his personality that got me interested...I must have been blind at first cause now he looks like a sexgod to me, and anyone who thinks any different gets their ass kicked LOL!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

well...brad pitt is rumoured to have bad hygiene...so we can all cross him off our lists! LOL

100% agrees w/ kim (LVA)


----------



## Harlot (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow thats a tough one. Well I have to agree with pink B. You shouldnt have to settle for anything less. I never had to. But to put this in black and white, I have to say that I draw the line 50/50. You have to have looks, but also a agreat personality. But Im not talking about Calvin Klein underwear models here! You dont need a sex god, just someone who can hold your sexual temptations pretty high.


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* first of all, Lia you are definitely more than average looking!!! having said that I shall continue..oh and can you find the link to the thread where you posted the pic of you and the guys? IÂ´m always nosy




of course looks matter. I have been with average guys who had great personalitites and with hot guys whoÂ´s personalities were only so-so. both didnÂ´t really make me happy for long. so over the time my standards got higher and higher.

Physical Appearance AND personality need to be good, thank god I found that in my boyfriend. Surprisingly I wasnÂ´t that attracted to him at first, so it was his personality that got me interested...I must have been blind at first cause now he looks like a sexgod to me, and anyone who thinks any different gets their ass kicked LOL!!!





I posted a photo mine with them some time ago, in a thread about our signature looks - i was showing one of my signature looks , the red lipstick



Go there and find it



*actually i didn't find it by myself*
EDIT: Found it - https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...0&amp;d=1147625004


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I posted a photo mine with them some time ago, in a thread about our signature looks - i was showing one of my signature looks , the red lipstick



Go there and find it



*actually i didn't find it by myself*
EDIT: Found it - https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...0&amp;d=1147625004

thanks for finding it!hm I donÂ´t know your taste..IÂ´d say both are equally good looking. LOL so which one do you have a crush on now?


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

The one with the surgical gown - the one wearing black shirt i had a crush


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

thx u Hersch (pinkbundles)






lia_matos - the guy in the black shirt is cute!


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* The one with the surgical gown - the one wearing black shirt i had a crush ok, so black shirt-old crush. surgical gown-new crush. got it



I swear there is a guy in my school who could be old crushÂ´s TWIN BROTHER!!!


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

And he (the black shirt guy) is such a sweet and seductive guy, also very understanding and talkative and he knows how to reach a woman's heart (that's why i had a crush on him). But he has a gf and he loves her deeply

PS: this is getting WAY off topic



Maybe i'll post a thread talking about them later


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* And he (the black shirt guy) is such a sweet and seductive guy, also very understanding and talkative and he knows how to reach a woman's heart (that's why i had a crush on him). But he has a gf and he loves her deeply
PS: this is getting WAY off topic



Maybe i'll post a thread talking about them later

yeah you should!!! IÂ´m always interested in peopleÂ´s love lives


----------



## charish (Jul 7, 2006)

looks are definitely a start, but if they're you know mean or whatever the looks don't really matter. i would definitely rather have a decent looking guy who's nice than a hot lookin stud who's a jerk.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Well, when i was younger i was only attracted by the handsome boys... But since i'm only an average girl, i never had a chance with them... With time i really started to be more "realistic" and to pay attention on another things than physical beauty ... After all, beauty isn't everything, because it fades. 
Moment off-topic: Right now, i'm kinda attracted to one of my friends/coworkers, he's a great great guy , he's always prestative, and kinda fun, despite the fact that he's not the most talkative person of our group (my another male co-worker, who i used to be attracted lasy year - funny,isn't it, is the "talking part" of the group , along with my female co-worker/friend)... He's like a male version of me, and it's good and bad at the same time... He's not a really handsome guy, wears braces (my other co-worker is kinda handsome and have a great smile , but he has a girlfriend), but he's a great person (and also has a smokin hot body - i always find a way on checkin out his ass but in a very discreet way



)

On-topic: but if it was on the past, when i was like 14, 15, i'd NEVER look at him and even consider the possibility of be attracted to him... ah and if you want to know who these guys are, i posted a photo with them on one of my posts

Lia, you are most certainly not "only an average girl."Honestly, you are a uniquely striking and beautiful young woman;I'm not alone in the opinion, I'm sure!(You have such strong feminine features, those full lips and vivid coloring, you remind me of my best friend--she's from Milan--who I grew up with,and whose looks I was always SO jealous of: I can't believe you'd call yourself average!(Sorry to repeat myself, just can't get over it...)Granted,though,we all have our insecurities--our magnifications of supposed flaws--and at 18 we're more likely to hover around those like bees over honey.(Bad image,okay. But we're stuck there,is what I mean.) Luckily,we grow out of it, too, and you WILL come to see your own singular beauty...In the meantime,you are fortunately,also,equally wise:looks DO fade, and going for the partner with the more substantial character is a far more important thing,over time...Someone who can make you feel utterly loved,and special, and comfortable(and beautiful wouldn't hurt either, in and out)is most important in the long run...Already you recognize this; so many young women your age still don't.

Because of who and how you are, you have such a wealth of life ahead of you--and many men, trust me, would count themselves lucky to be able to take part in your life. Beauty and brains and shyness misread as aloofness can be very intimidating, however...just give it some time. I was extremely shy and did not have my first real boyfriend until I was 18; though some people called me "pretty" sometimes, the word might have been in a different language...it made no sense to me at all, no connection.I think girls who date later have more time getting to better know themselves...and that,ultimately,is a very good thing.

And sometimes,sadly,we are the last to see our beauty--but you will.(Although,I looked at your profile picture again and it's like:average; what?!! What is it you're somehow not seeing, lol?)

Keep checkin' that guy out! I can almost gaurantee you he's doing the same thing.

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* And he (the black shirt guy) is such a sweet and seductive guy, also very understanding and talkative and he knows how to reach a woman's heart (that's why i had a crush on him). But he has a gf and he loves her deeply
PS: this is getting WAY off topic



Maybe i'll post a thread talking about them later

Yay, go ahead and post it!


----------



## Lia (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! I feel so loved here



Ah, and i did post it, it's the thread "about the boys" - but beware, it's loong lol


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks definately matter to a certain extent. While its not number 1 on the priority list, I think its an added bonus. For instance I think what made my BF so attractive to me was not necessarily his good looks but his personality and character! I definately fell in love with those firsts. His looks are just an added bonus!!


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

looks are only important to people that think they look good, and everyone as a different view of what looks good to them. also if you drink enough everyone looks good anyway


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

i rekon its a package. looks are kind important if u have a type of guy u like there, like u like geeky guys u prolly check them out frist or macho guy or woteva. i rekon everyone has there good and bad points and if u fall in Love with sumone u mostly likely fall in love with there look.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally I do not think looks are important. I think personally is key! Like I told my man last night, he could be bald and 300 pds I would still love him because his personally is what I fell in love with!


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

I think they aren't. I always go for a great personality. I havent had great looking guys, but i give people chances so i can get to know them and really see how they are.


----------



## charish (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* Looks definately matter to a certain extent. While its not number 1 on the priority list, I think its an added bonus. For instance I think what made my BF so attractive to me was not necessarily his good looks but his personality and character! I definately fell in love with those firsts. His looks are just an added bonus!! yep same with me.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

While I don't want to be with some smelly, fugly, nasty, hairy, greasy, toothless wreck of a man, I don't need to be with the best looking stud in the world, either. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If the chemistry is there then even the saddest looking male speciman can appear gorgeous...I think...well at least in theory.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmm...I tend to go for the guys with looks and personality. LOL

I've dated guys who had the looks, but not really the personality and the guys who've had the personality and not the looks...neither held my interest for very long. Maybe it's just me, but I guess when you get the "exact right" combo...none of it matters too much.


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

looks initially get guys interested i think but its not what keeps them around imho


----------



## Annia (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Again, looks are only a small piece of the pie. Personality is more important and personal hygiene is a must. Totally agree with this one!

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Hmmm...I tend to go for the guys with looks and personality. LOL
I've dated guys who had the looks, but not really the personality and the guys who've had the personality and not the looks...neither held my interest for very long. Maybe it's just me, but I guess when you get the "exact right" combo...none of it matters too much.

and this one.. but then again I always agree with VenusGoddess she's so smart!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 11, 2006)

Ladies! You don't have to choose ugly and nice, or good looking and a butthole. You can have good looking and nice. It is out there. Beauty is all in the eye of the beholder anyway.


----------



## hazel06 (Aug 17, 2006)

i had guys in the past that were ugly and thought they would treat me right

i was wrong all men cheat

so if im gonna get treated bad i guess he should be good looking? lol

i dont know

i guess looks has nothing to do with it

if he treats you right stay with him


----------



## hazel06 (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* I agree! Looks have to be important to some extent because if he does not brush his teeth, why would you want to kiss a guy like that? I rather have a decent kind of guy who cares about himself and it reflects how he is with other people. i thought it was looks not hygein dont want some one thats dirty

when they dont brush thier teeth or take baths i think that has to do with not wanting to take care of them selves not looks

looks is something u cant controll

like featers of your face etc.

not brushing is yout teeth is just lazy

well that just my opinion


----------



## han (Aug 20, 2006)

looks are very important so is personality i like guys that are edgy i once dated a nice guy who kiss my ass and i got bored really quick


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks mean alot but not as much as their personality. If your lucky you can find a man with both!! I love my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (He has the looks and the personality)

...sE


----------



## TylerD (Aug 24, 2006)

Its more personality then looks for me. However if I said I dont care about looks at all I would be a liar (my gf is very very good looking) However any day of the week I would much rather have a so so looking girl with a good personality then a very sexy girl with a crap personality. However if you find the other person absolutely repulsive to look at then I really cant see it working out. However if at first you see them as kind of eew He looks creepy lol, give it a chance and let him/her work their personality. And one more thing I might add, I truly dont believe in love at first site. That means you only like them because they llook so good. But of corse thats just my oppinion

Oh and BTW to the ummm mods I guess who let me into this forum thank you very much


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd never like very good looking guy with crap personality, and neither extremely ugly guy. I go for guy with acceptable look and great personality (my hubby)



I never judge people just on their looks but definitely a very pretty girl/handsome guy will catch my attention. And I love to hear opinions from different people here. Keep'em goin.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 24, 2006)

i think you can have both ... and beauty is in the eye of the beholder anyway. i have talked to people who have said, "look at that hot guy/girl" and i am looking all over saying "WHERE???" and vice versa.

i think my girlfriend is simply gorgeous, and she tells me i am beautiful. as long as she thinks so, i'm happy


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

here is a story, the pic that you see there is me recently but 6yrs ago I was a size 10 I must say those where my better better days, while at that time I was going out with a guy named peter, in my eyes he was attrctive but to everyone else they were like why tiffany why, he portrait some nice quaities but he was cheap as hell but I noticed something over time he was acting a little different and woman were now treating him differently then someone said to me tiffany you are making this guy look good, and now he is acting shady. b/c more women are starting to see that he might have something is the reason why I'm going out with him and that is why they want to check him out. I did something really bad is the reason why we are not together. but my thing is beauty is in the eye of the beholder, you may look at someone unattractive but there personality is what makes them attractive to you. the person who has the best features are going to display qualities of concietedness and feels that he can get every girl on the block and treat you disrespectfully, but the one who is least attractive has qualities of niceness and he is sweet, but once they start feeling in some way that they got it going on, they start acting like the concieted ones and say well if I bagged 1 pretty girl lets see if I can bag another.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 25, 2006)

I definitely think looks are important at first - at least for me. I've always been physically attracted to a guy first before I got to know them. When I met Nick through his sister the first time I saw him I just remember thinking in my head "Oh my God he's f*ing hot!". Now we've been together going on 4 years, and I'm still very attracted to him physically but his personality is definitely what keeps me around.


----------



## vav (Aug 25, 2006)

Personality all the way. As long as we're not talking about someone who's unnaturally unattractive or has some kind of defect in appearence



..We fall in love with the personality, looks are only a bonus.. Style counts a little too, but this is part of the personality.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

For me personality has quite a bit to do with it. The first thing that attracted me to my husband was how intellegent he is! It wasn't only his brains, but he made me laugh, which was so very awesome! (Still is.)

He's sweet, honest, and very playful. He's a very classy gentleman and I love him to pieces. He's a got a gorgeous smile, and sparkling brown eyes!

What more could I ask for?


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks matter, but they aren't everything. Honestly, if someone is unattractive, I won't even approach them to be anything more than friends.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 27, 2006)

I think to be in a relationship, sex is important. You have to be physcially attratcted to that person. Now this does not mean, you have to be "the most beautiful" why compete with someone. Having both would be Fabalous. It should be about the person. Not comparing them to the rest. Looks are important in our society, I admit it. But to live with someone, have a baby, make life you have to have more of both lphsycial attraction to each other and someone who treats you good and respectfully.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 27, 2006)

Not all the time. I guess not...Not really.


----------



## _withoutYou (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's what I don't understand LOL

why is that people always assume:

beautiful people = no personality

ugly people = awsome personalities

what about ugly people who no personality and beautiful people who have awesome personalities?


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personality all the way. As long as we're not talking about someone who's unnaturally unattractive or has some kind of defect in appearence



..We fall in love with the personality, looks are only a bonus.. Style counts a little too, but this is part of the personality. I agree.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 30, 2006)

looks are the initial phase I think.

obviously, if you were to be with someone, you would have to be attracted to them physically.

But, I think personality goes way beyond looks IMHO.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 31, 2006)

Honestly, looks have been the thing that draws me in in the beginning but the PERSONALITY carries it!

Without a great personality things don't go very far, atleast for me .. If you can make me laugh I'm all in!


----------

